
Small strings compression library - indatawetrust
https://github.com/antirez/smaz
======
dalke
FWIW, no changes from when it came out 7 years ago. It was discussed here then
on HN, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=540048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=540048)
, with 22 comments.

Another short string compressor is Shoco, discussed here a year ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10060018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10060018)
.

------
dmfdmf
What's the algo? Is it just a static English letter frequency library for
short strings? That's what it sounds like to me based on the description.

